# Food Grade Lye?



## 4nTN

I`m to the point where I`m making so much soap that I need to buy my lye in bulk.The local hardware store only sells it in 16 oz bottles.And they charge almost $8.00 per bottle!

I`ve looked at a few places online and they advertise "Food Grade" lye.

Or they advertise "Tech Grade"

The lye I`ve been using says neither but it does say 100% Sodium Hydroxide,Drain Cleaner (i always hate that part)

So what is the difference?They all claim to be 100% sodium hydroxide.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

I buy bulk from Boyer They are located close to Chicago. Shipping shouldn't be too bad to NE TN


----------



## Barn Yarns

You are a lucky person to be able to buy lye in the store! been off our shelves here for more than 6 years. I did an internet search and did find a couple local places to me that I can get lye. both are 4 hrs away, but at least I know I can get some in a few days if i need it. 
I remember reading a couple years back that there was a product on the shelves at Home Depot or Lowe's (maybe both???) that the package said that it was 100% lye, but when looking at the MSDS sheet in the store, it turned out that it wasn't, so couldnt be used for soap or candles =(


----------



## 4nTN

Thanks for the replies....


I checked out the Boyer site....now I can add another "lye" to the confusion.

"High Test" Lye!!


How would I know if that is okay to make soap?

The website claims "High Test" lye for soapers.

I guess it`s a good thing they all provide consumers with phone #`s.

It would be nice if they were all very specific right on the website.....grrrrr!


----------



## 4nTN

Barn Yarns...I guess you could say I`m lucky.

But considering the source you`d probably think otherwise.

What I mean is that...the hardware store where I buy my lye is rather sketchy.

I`m betting there is only me and another woman who buy it to make soap.(This is a very small community)

The other being sold is going for whatever purpose that got it taken off the shelf in the first place.We have a lot of that here in Appalachia.

The kid at the register told me he sells a lot,and I know it`s not all clogged drains!

The price has gone up $2.00 in two years!


----------



## barefootboy

Please check out my alternate lye creation thread. It does work as I have tested it. The lye solution created is somewhere near 50% in concentration and is 13 on the pH scale. it can be made for pennies and there is NO legal hassle.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

I've used Boyer "Red Crown High Test" Lye exclusively for making soap for the past 8 years ... since Red Devil quit making it. Boyer is a chemical company and they make the lye there. When I call in my order, they always make sure I get the freshest lye. If they have a new batch scheduled to be made, they will let me know and ask if I want to wait to have that shipped.

After they fill your order, they will send you out a letter to complete stating that you are using the lye for soap making.


----------

